# What is Spike Buster ?? Explain..



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 29, 2006)

wenever Home Light Will GOne...My ADSL Light Will be Off..even thought i connected to UPS Sum 1 TOld ME Spike Buster IS a Solution

So wht Is  it ?? plzz explian...

Price ???? 

Waitin..for reply...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2006)

Spike busters are like Single Input -- Multiple Output. 

You use it when you need many sockets but have one (or limited electrical socket points). Now go figure how to get ADSL and UPS together using spike buster.


----------



## anispace (Aug 29, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Spike busters are like Single Input -- Multiple Output.
> 
> You use it when you need many sockets but have one (or limited electrical socket points). Now go figure how to get ADSL and UPS together using spike buster.


 
Spike buster is used to protect electronic devices from spikes in the AC voltage. Any vg surge may damage ur computer and thats why a Spike guard\buster is actually used. Whenever ther is a surge in vg the fuse in the spike guard blows nd ur pc is protected.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 29, 2006)

u can plug 4 or more plugs in it, so  try it it will cost around 100 to 160 rs.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 29, 2006)

Plzz gimme A IMage OF Spike buster...Is it a Adapter ?? or wht...

n wht is the price...plz help


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2006)

its kind of an extension that we get the round 1 with many plugs and a wire


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 30, 2006)

anispace said:
			
		

> Spike buster is used to protect electronic devices from spikes in the AC voltage. Any vg surge may damage ur computer and thats why a Spike guard\buster is actually used. Whenever ther is a surge in vg the fuse in the spike guard blows nd ur pc is protected.


Never knew about this! 


Check here:
*images.google.com/images?q=spike+buster&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&start=21&sa=N
(1st picture on the third row)


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 30, 2006)

sum 1  sayzz itz like a Extension Box..

sum 1 sayzz this ?? wht is it ? i cant see 
Check here:
*images.google.com/images?q=sp...tart=21& sa=N
(1st picture on the third row)


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> sum 1  sayzz itz like a Extension Box..
> 
> sum 1 sayzz this ?? wht is it ? i cant see
> Check here:
> ...


 it is like that but this is rectangular in shape not round ... what i was saying was that its like that only an upgraded version which provides surge protection


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmmmmm 2day i will buy... n tell u ..soon..


----------



## Stick (Aug 30, 2006)

*www.smart-power.net/products/spikebuster.jpg

see the image here and Google the word "Spike Guard" for more image and information.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 30, 2006)

tanxx dude for the pic...

i will buy 2day frm chor market...


----------



## shaunak (Aug 30, 2006)

> Spike gaurd
Aka:
 Spike buster 
 Fused Extention
 Surge protector/buster/gaurd

its basically a extention with a fuse. It can block out harmfull spikes or surges [bursts of current] hence used to protect sensetive electrinoc devices.


My suggestion get a good quality one with a 15A socket for your computer not a substandard one as a malufunction could damage your system.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmm i buy soon..


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 31, 2006)

Any still not knowing watz a spike buster see this

*www.smart-power.net/products/spikebuster.jpg


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes I bought 2day....But stilll problem Continous....wht 2 do ??


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 2, 2006)

spike busters are essentially devices used to protect our electronic devices from sudden surge in voltage, which may fry the electronic devices in the absence of a spike buster. Actually it contains a fuse wire. It also shows whether proper earthing is available or not. It is highly recommended to have one. They are cheap also. |Around Rs.150/- per piece.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> Yes I bought 2day....But stilll problem Continous....wht 2 do ??



ASDL is not in your hand. if the connection junction is without power you maynot be able to connect.


----------

